# Ominous



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/p.../9051821/Sign-Language-week-189.html?image=16

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sub-text

"Always have a dump before a long journey"

I think I like the 'NO EXIT' the best.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I saw signs attached to the overhead signs on the M4 saying "This sign is not in operation" :roll:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like the translation for the local name. What shall we call Plougon?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is my favourite.

We had to drive all the way to Orkney for this photo

Sign says it all.


----------

